# Logatome



## Tamar

אולי מישהו יודע איך זה נקרא בעברית?


http://www.dicopsy.com/logatome.htm​


----------



## hadronic

maybe
non-mot = אי-מילה 
mot sans signification = מילה בלתי מובן


----------



## FraKctured

מילה בלתי מובן is ungrammatical. I would translate _mot sans signification_ as מילה ללא משמעות.


----------



## hadronic

מילה בלתי מובנ*ת*   "non-sensical word" then?


----------



## FraKctured

מילה בלתי מובנת would be an incomprehensible word. I'd call a nonsensical word מילה שטותית or מילה ללא/בלי משמעות.


----------



## Tamar

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll go for מילה ללא מובן/משמעות, although it seems that they are not actual terms in linguistics . Maybe I should just keep the original term and then explain it.


----------



## Ensign_Sulu

FraKctured said:


> מילה בלתי מובנת would be an incomprehensible word. I'd call a nonsensical word מילה שטותית or מילה ללא/בלי משמעות.


Is not

מילה חסרת משמעות

preferable?

Also, I'm pretty sure there's an Aramaic expression,

מילתא ד

_Milta de_-something-or-other, but I don't have access to my books now, so I can't look it up.


----------



## origumi

Ensign_Sulu said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure there's an Aramaic expression,
> 
> מילתא ד
> 
> _Milta de_-something-or-other, but I don't have access to my books now, so I can't look it up.


AFAIK מילתא ד(מישהו) means simply "a/the word that/of (someone)"_._


----------



## Tamar

> Also, I'm pretty sure there's an Aramaic expression,
> 
> מילתא ד





> AFAIK מילתא ד(מישהו) means simply "a/the word that/of (someone)"_._


 
There's no Aramaic in the original text, so I wouldn't use it. And it doesn't seem to fit anyway. I think I went for מילה ללא מובן, can't really remember anymore.


----------

